# Software for removing watermarks/logos from pictures



## neme

Hi,
I'd like to remove logo from picture (and other pictures with the same logo):
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/6080/chryslerviper1lk.jpg
Can I invert the text effect on this image somehow that it will be very less visible or invisible ? Maybe there is software that can do the job (even if it will cause some image loss in the place where the watermark is)?

thanx for your help 
neme


----------



## Guyzer

What do you intend to do with a copyrighted photo?


----------



## linskyjack

You can use Photoshop or some other tool to carefully clone out what you dont want


----------



## Guyzer

If you would have looked on the web a little harder you would have found this.


----------



## neme

Wimpy369: is it about asking or answering questions ? 
I found this photo also with google and made the logo myself. I was asking how to remove similar logos from photos because I'm curious.

linskyjack: thank you for response, but I need to do it with pictures that have a little bit more colours so it won't be easy to clone around it.

I found this, but I have no idea how to use it
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphic/Graphic-Others/Watermarks-removal-tool.shtml

neme


----------



## Guyzer

For what you are doing the clone tool can be your best friend. All one needs to do is learn how to use it. You did a good job with the text you put in the pic so I would tend to believe you have a good grasp of things.


----------



## neme

Wimpy369 said:


> For what you are doing the clone tool can be your best friend. All one needs to do is learn how to use it. You did a good job with the text you put in the pic so I would tend to believe you have a good grasp of things.


Thanks, I'll try that. But I'm very beginner in photoshop. Beside the biggest problem is that I want to remove the logo from a whole bunch of pix. To make you calmer Wimpy - the photos from which I want to remove the logo aren't property of the person who put the existing logo on it. They're just accidental pictures floating on the net. To be exact - they're property of the Internet  The person found them and put his logo on it.

And I'm still looking for better solution.. (if there is any)

neme


----------



## Guyzer

I'm calm.........zzzzzzzzzzzz
If you find a better way I would want to hear about it as I spend a lot of time with Photoshop.
Edit: I bet that whoever removed your logo took about 2 mins. to do it.


----------



## Guyzer

I'm going to bring this to one of the wizards attn. and see what he suggests.


----------



## neme

ok, thank you very much. 
I heard that it's possible to cut out carefully the text(logo) (in this case "copyrigted by mateusz")in photoshop than write some kind of script that can process a large number of images with the same text on it. But I don't know photoshop to good (my friend does) but neither I or him know anything about writing such scripts in PS.
(sorry for my english) 

thanx for your help,
neme


----------



## donhammond

Wimpy............You were wrong! It only took about 5 seconds with the cloning tool!


----------



## neme

donhammond72 said:


> Wimpy............You were wrong! It only took about 5 seconds with the cloning tool!


Can you show the effect ? I belive it may be quite simple for this particular image, because there is only one color (white or red) under the certain letter of the logotext. Maybe I've choosen a bad example. All complicate where there are many colours in different shade (tone) under one letter of logotext. What complicate it more is when you have 1000 different (size, colours) images to process.

neme


----------



## donhammond

neme

Post one of your "more complicated" photos!


----------



## donhammond

It is starting to sound like you have a business of removing watermarks from other peoples images!

*Quote;* What complicate it more is when you have *1000 different* (size, colours) *images to process.*


----------



## buck52

Hi Don

I agree... lets be careful

*neme* what is your point here?

buck


----------



## hewee

He hee donhammond72 see how long this one takes you.


----------



## Guyzer

hewee that's nasty.


----------



## donhammond

How's this hewee? I just realized *you had it in P*NG, but I didn't.


----------



## neme

donhammond72 said:


> It is starting to sound like you have a business of removing watermarks from other peoples images!





buck52 said:


> Hi Don
> I agree... lets be careful
> *neme* what is your point here?
> buck


"Bussiness" ? Hell no. Indeed I'd like to use some images I found on the net, but THE IMAGES *ARE NOT* PROPERTY OF ANYONE ! Neither mine property or guy who already put his logo on them !!

*donhammond72*: The number of *1000* was hypothetical. I meant more than a couple. Don't make a thief of me, please !!!

Here you go - it's an example of _such_ (nobody's) images:
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1025/000021331ks.jpg 
http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/8573/000266388db.jpg
http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/2752/000184676xo.jpg

Whose property are these images ??? Please tell me. Are they copyrighted to funpic.hu ? Did they made them? Their photographers made them? 
No, they just found them somewhere else on the Internet and put their logo on it. So these images are property of Interet Itself ! The same goes to "priceless" or "0wn3d" images which you can find on the internet. So I think it's not a crime to use such images. Please correct me if I'm wrong, and using such images will harm someone.
It's not "live or die" for me, but on the other hand it's still very interesting issue how to solve that problem.

--edit---
*donhammond72*: you did it very nicely with hewess picture. Masterpiece. How did you do it? Maybe you can make small video tutorial about doing it in PSP ? I used to love using PSP 5 

--edit2--
Thanx hewee for the example - that's what I meant.

greetings,
neme


----------



## hewee

He hee I did not make it easy on you. 
I had the image bigger and made it 1024x678 before I added my sig to it but here is mine with yours layered above it.

But how can you match up what you can not see. Reason I did not post the whole kaleidoscope is you could of used the top part to copy and paste over the sig or to find out what was there to help you clone, paint etc.


----------



## hewee

Your links are just taking me to http://www.funpic.hu/en.index.php so don't know what the 3 images are your trying to point out to us.


----------



## neme

hewee said:


> Your links are just taking me to http://www.funpic.hu/en.index.php so don't know what the 3 images are your trying to point out to us.


My fault, sorry. I've fixed the links now.

neme


----------



## donhammond

So, I didn't do too great then, did I hewee? he he But, it was a challenge!


----------



## Guyzer

I see a hammer coming down.


----------



## hewee

Thanks neme. I seen a video of the one with Bush going to the locked door and trying to get out.


No you did great donhammond72 but you could only do so much when you have a sig that covers things up and you have to guess what was there. 
Not like the car one where it is easy to guess what goes where.

He hee I can post even harder ones or better yet make one so it is full of details and then add a big sig to it. 
But no need to pick on you.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm going to chime in here, just so you guys don't think you are being ignored...

I went to the copyright page, and I see this:

*Copyright informationWe're currently working on it... Please come back later*.

At this point, I don't think I'm going to worry about it, unless I've missed something, and please let me know if I have......if things change, feel free to use the report post button again


----------



## donhammond

*OK hewee........I acknowledge defeat! :up: * I have never had an interest in using objects with watermarks, BUT, did _assume_ it wouldn't be a difficult task. From your explaination, I can see that it is much more to it than I had imagined. (Great example of showing the purpose of watermarks).


----------



## hewee

He hee donhammond72. 
There are also other types of digital watermarks

http://www.digimarc.com/mypicturemarc/default.asp

I can add the watermark in PhotoImpact that has the plug-in. But I never used it. I can mark images and read them but you have to pay to get full use of what you can do and track your images.

http://www.digimarc.com/watermark/download/plugins.asp


----------



## hewee

Playing around some and I can not add more info or get a ID number for the watermark and the other things it says at the web site because it cost.
But I can still add a watermark.

This is a small image so you may want to Zoom in on it.
This is a plain one color image zoomed 1600 times.
Look at the one on the right and see the artifacts that got added when I watermarked. They are not from saving the file but showed up when I added the watermark. 
I did it to a photo too and you get the artifacts added all over the image.

So logo can be remove more easy then a watermark made by digimarc.


----------



## hewee

You can read up here how it works in this .pdf file.

Digital Watermarking Guide
http://www.digimarc.com/mypicturemarc/docs/WatermarkingGuide.pdf


----------



## blaqDeaph

Hmm, removing watermarks, especially those that have 100% opacity, are difficult, because the computer doesn't know what to fill the watermarked pixels with (even if it could identify the pixels that have been watermarked).

Your best bet would be to clone over the watermark, and plenty of patience.

The latest version of PSP also has a background remover tool, which could come in quite handy, providing that the watermark's colour is fairly different from the picture.


----------



## hewee

Yes it is a lot of work trying to remove a watermark

Here is a program for adding them.

Picture-shark is the first choice for people who want to "stamp" visible logos or text on their image files.

http://www.picture-shark.com/index.htm


----------



## blaqDeaph

hewee said:


> Yes it is a lot of work trying to remove a watermark
> 
> Here is a program for adding them.
> 
> Picture-shark is the first choice for people who want to "stamp" visible logos or text on their image files.
> 
> http://www.picture-shark.com/index.htm


Adding them is easy, but once the information is replaced with the watermark, it's difficult to try to interpolate back.


----------



## hewee

You could do like it says here too. This tutorial shows how to make a simple watermark in PhotoImpact but you can use the same info for other image programs.

http://www.eastofthesun.com/pi8/watermark.htm

It is how I made my sig I use all the time and you can see it here in this post.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3177956

I have that sig save in PhotoImpact formant so it is very easy to use. It is right there saved in My Library so I can just click on it to add it to any image. Plus it being a .ufo format still I can change the bevel, font, color etc very easy. Just like next month I will edit it to show 2006 and resave it.


----------



## Dmick

Im new to this forum and I was just going through this post about watermarks. To me They are copy righted If a photo on the internet as a watermark on it, it is the personal property of that person or copy. I have read it some where and I will get back in more detail. But I I remember I was reading the rules on making post. If You are not allowed to post things about programs, cracks and hacks which Im glad you dont. Why would you let someone post about removing watermarks from a photo. That is something someone created out of there own imagination it art to that person and you wouldnt go to a museum and remove the name of a artist off is painting becuase you want to use his picture for something. As I read in the post some where. The pHotos are on the internet they dont belong to anyone. I disagree with that type of thought it is someones and removeing water marks from imagies without any permission form the person that put it there is wrong. Ok thanks just had to rant and give my opinion. Mick

http://www.photosource.com/news/nwapr02e.html


----------



## swalsip

You all need to visit this site.

http://www.benedict.com/digital/digital.aspx

Shouldn't be removing watermarks or using watermarked photos. It is still illegal .


----------



## blaqDeaph

swalsip said:


> You all need to visit this site.
> 
> http://www.benedict.com/digital/digital.aspx
> 
> Shouldn't be removing watermarks or using watermarked photos. It is still illegal .


Thats just a generalization relating to copyright.

If i took a photo of myself, and watermarked it, would it be illegal to remove the watermark then? I believe what you mean to say is that since most of the time, watermarking photos are meant to indicate copyright, that removing the watermarks on those photos are illegal.


----------



## Dmick

> If i took a photo of myself, and watermarked it, would it be illegal to remove the watermark then? I believe what you mean to say is that since most of the time, watermarking photos are meant to indicate copyright, that removing the watermarks on those photos are illegal.


Once you take a picture it is your property, Once an image is made the person who made the image has all the rights of that image. Watermark or no Watermark.


----------



## buck52

Howdy

Just my thought... *anyone* that puts a picture on the internet that is of good enough quality so that someone would want to swipe/reproduce/reprint for profit/copy... it ...deserves to have it swiped ...watermark or not

buck


----------



## hewee

Yes and post your images at webshots and other sites like it and they make money off selling you image.


----------



## LONGHAIR

Awe, come on guys.....just because you can steal it easily means you should? I don't think so. This is a copyright violation IMHO. Just because the person/site that marked it may not own it (and therefore have the right to watermark it) doesn't make it any more right. Stealing loot from a theif is no better than from it's rightful owner.


----------



## blaqDeaph

Dmick said:


> Once you take a picture it is your property, Once an image is made the person who made the image has all the rights of that image. Watermark or no Watermark.


Yes, but I was responding to swalsip's generalization about removing watermarks.


----------



## swalsip

neme said:


> Thanks, I'll try that. But I'm very beginner in photoshop. Beside the biggest problem is that I want to remove the logo from a whole bunch of pix. To make you calmer Wimpy - the photos from which I want to remove the logo aren't property of the person who put the existing logo on it. They're just accidental pictures floating on the net. To be exact - they're property of the Internet  The person found them and put his logo on it.
> 
> And I'm still looking for better solution.. (if there is any)
> 
> neme


The quote above is what I am questioning. It looks like there is whole string of people connected to that highly stylized, well lit photo of a viper (worse yet, it could possibly be a drawing which means that someone spent many hours creating it) that like to think that any photo on the internet is generally unowned and the property of the internet (sheesh). Property of the Internet?

Blaqdeaph asks if one was removing a watermark from their own photo would it be illegal then? Of course not! Not accusing anyone of illegal activity here but the question is "IF" you took the photo. That statement carries some doubt. "IF" the photo is yours, as you are trying to indicate, and the photo warranted enough personal value that you would have taken the time to watermark it, you also would have taken the time to make sure that you are not ruining the original. That says to me that either you are not very savvy or that you are "borrowing" someone elses artwork. For that you need to spend time in Copyright jail  .

Picasso is quoted as saying "good artist borrow, great artist steal" But I don't think he literally meant to take someone elses painting, stick in a frame, hang it on your wall and claim that YOU painted it. Especially when the one hanging the painting is a talentless fool.


----------



## neme

I see just many words about presuming that I'm a thief. No, I'm not. If I'll do something wrong the police will bust me or the owner of pictures, so why do you all care so much?

neme

If you still don't understand my point of view for some images please read this:


> "Bussiness" ? Hell no. Indeed I'd like to use some images I found on the net, but THE IMAGES ARE NOT PROPERTY OF ANYONE ! Neither mine property or guy who already put his logo on them !!
> 
> donhammond72: The number of 1000 was hypothetical. I meant more than a couple. Don't make a thief of me, please !!!
> 
> Here you go - it's an example of such *(nobody's) images*:
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1025/000021331ks.jpg
> http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/8573/000266388db.jpg
> http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/2752/000184676xo.jpg
> 
> Whose property are these images ??? Please tell me. Are they copyrighted to funpic.hu ? Did they made them? Their photographers made them?
> No, they just found them somewhere else on the Internet and put their logo on it. So *these images are property of Interet Itself !* The same goes to "priceless" or "0wn3d" images which you can find on the internet. So I think it's not a crime to use such images. Please correct me if I'm wrong, and using such images will harm someone.
> It's not "live or die" for me, but on the other hand it's still very interesting issue how to solve that problem.


----------



## LONGHAIR

> I see just many words about presuming that I'm a thief. No, I'm not. If I'll do something wrong the police will bust me or the owner of pictures, so why do you all care so much?


If you feel the need to remove the "owners marks" (even if you believe that they are illegally marked by someone other than the real owner) then you are attempting to use them improperly/illegally too. The police are never going to "bust" you....but the actual owner has the right to sue you....IE copy "rights" as in ownership. This is intellectual property, so taking and modifying to suit your needs stealing.

"We" care so much because most of us are photographers/artists ourselves. I wouldn't want it to happen to me, so I look-out for the same for others and hope that they would look-out for me too. I have had my work taken and modified, only to have that person claim it as their own.


----------



## dustyjay

We care so much here because (not accusing you personally) Copy right infringement is against the law. So a person doesnt get caught the first time, does that make it right for everyone to do it. no it doesnt. This site has a moral standard, and it is this moral standard that makes this site a trusted place for people to come to. To most of us, upholding this moral standard is important on both a personal and legal level. If this is difficult for you to understand, I am truly sorry for you. There are less reputable sites that will gladly help you break the law if that is your intent.


----------



## vishu710

How can i remove the logo"ZAZZLE" in the picture attached??


----------



## dustyjay

While this may be your child that Zazzle appears to be placed there by the photograper who has copyrighted the photograph and therefore it would not be legal to remove it. Another thing is if you had read this thread you would have noticed that it was started by someone else. Hijacking someone elses thread and asking the same question is not considered proper form in this forum. Also giving advice on how to circumvent copyrights is not permitted by this forum. I suggest you read the forum rules regarding this.


----------



## traceybloomfield

POST REMOVED BY ADMIN. I would HIGHLY SUGGEST that you read the forum rules PRIOR to posting again, or this shall be your last post.


----------



## ~Candy~

traceybloomfield said:


> POST REMOVED BY ADMIN. I would HIGHLY SUGGEST that you read the forum rules PRIOR to posting again, or this shall be your last post.


----------



## LONGHAIR

I am truly amazed by how many times this post comes back up....usually by someone that hasn't bothered to read it?


----------



## ~Candy~

And on that note, I think it's probably best to close it


----------

